# Simple maglite mod problem



## Tiredlumens (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a 3 d maglite that I have made to work with 4 c cells and I put a radioshack HPR50 halogen bulb in it and it works good other than it's not any brighter than the sock krypton bulb with the original batts. Y would this happen I mean since it is halogen and it has more cells? Is there a defect or somthing? Is there a better Incan mod that is cheap and simple?


----------



## Tiredlumens (Dec 27, 2013)

As far as I know I have very little to no resistance with my cap mod


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 27, 2013)

are you using fresh cells? 
i used this bulb, it is brighter with 6v lantern battery, but its main advantage, is not brighness, it is straight filament, that focuses better. you'll see advantage if you use it in 6v lantern with like 6in reflector, not in maglite.

if you want brighter inc mod, you need to get pelican bulb, and build rop mag. however you'd need metal reflector glass lens, and rechargable cells. 


you wont get any night and day difference with these bulbs and alkaline cells.


----------



## Tiredlumens (Dec 27, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> are you using fresh cells?
> i used this bulb, it is brighter with 6v lantern battery, but its main advantage, is not brighness, it is straight filament, that focuses better. you'll see advantage if you use it in 6v lantern with like 6in reflector, not in maglite.
> 
> if you want brighter inc mod, you need to get pelican bulb, and build rop mag. however you'd need metal reflector glass lens, and rechargable cells.
> ...


i can't build a rop mag because I can't get a 6 aa to 2 d adapter anywere that will handle it. My most powerful mag I own is a 2 d mag with a KD op reflector, KD glass lens, 5 cell mag-num star ii bulb, and 2/3 aa to d adaptors with normal alkaline batts and it's 200+ lumens and when focused at a close focal point it will almost burn dark colored paper (almost)!! Haha but I might just leave the hpr50 bulb in there because it does focus good in the mag and I have a few extras becaus they were on sale for 99 cents the other day! Or I might put a 3 cell mag-n star ii bulb in it and overdrive it.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 28, 2013)

Tiredlumens said:


> i can't build a rop mag because I can't get a 6 aa to 2 d adapter anywere that will handle it.



You don't need a 2D Mag or high current 6AA to 2D adaptor. I built my ROP Mag using a 6D Mag with 6 Tenergy Centura D cells. The light itself is big. But the two hour runtime actually makes for a light that is quite usable in the real world (as opposed to using 6AA and having maybe a half hour of runtime).


----------



## yellow (Dec 28, 2013)

do u use rechargeable cells?


to me it seems that Your bulb is more a 5 cell type, there simply is not enough voltage that it does good ...
better try the KPR113: 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT2032232



PS, but - unfortunately - to be honest:
from my experience with now ~ 30 years of using such bulbs, I can only give the advice that especially these really suck!
I have searched radioshack site, and a few such stores around here, but was not able to find an example of "good" ones, seems they are no longer "in use" now.
(if it might help, I can do a search in my electronics-parts boxes to do a pic ...)
but 
... that makes total sense, that the "good" bulbs are not available anymore, as they were costy and ... I know here in this sub forum here noone wants to read  ... in that power class of handheld lights, led lights are far superior since the Cree XR-E ...


----------



## Tiredlumens (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I have done some testing with the hpr50 bulb and It has been handeling around 8-9 volts good with nice white light!!!! They just don't die!!!!!! Haha


----------



## Tiredlumens (Jan 5, 2014)

At 8 volts this bulb will get reasonable bulb life and a lot o light output with extreamly white light!!!!! The only draw back is this bulb gets insane hot and would likely melt a lesser flashlights bulb socket if it is made of plastic


----------



## fivemega (Jan 6, 2014)

Tiredlumens said:


> At 8 volts this bulb will get reasonable bulb life and a lot o light output with extreamly white light!!!!! The only draw back is this bulb gets insane hot and would likely melt a lesser flashlights bulb socket if it is made of plastic



*If you don't want to deal with ROP, use 2 protected 18650 in 2D M*g overdriving HPR51.

It's brighter than HPR50 using 4 alkaline cells.*


----------



## yellow (Jan 6, 2014)

hey,
these exactly are what I meant with "bulbs where one sees they are good"
it is that smaller glass housing ...


----------



## Tiredlumens (Jan 6, 2014)

fivemega said:


> *If you don't want to deal with ROP, use 2 protected 18650 in 2D M*g overdriving HPR51.
> 
> It's brighter than HPR50 using 4 alkaline cells.*


I would love a ROP I have everything to make it exept for the batts and one of your 6aa to 2 d adaptors. I don't want to make a rop with a 6 cell mag unless I have to


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 6, 2014)

use 2 li ion instead of 6 nimh.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 6, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> use 2 li ion instead of 6 nimh.



Or 3xLiFePO4 if you want a little more voltage along with the voltage stability of NiMH.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2014)

Tiredlumens said:


> I would love a ROP I have everything to make it exept for the batts and one of your 6aa to 2 d adaptors. I don't want to make a rop with a 6 cell mag unless I have to



But think of the runtime


----------



## Tiredlumens (Jan 7, 2014)

Hallis said:


> But think of the runtime



good point i meam the 6 cell mag is 25 bucks on amazon right now and the bulbs are 10 and i already have a KD OP reflector with a glass lens so it is pretty simple. what brand of batts do you recomend?


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2014)

If it were me i'd get Maha PowerEx because i've had good luck in the past with their AA's. But I think pretty much most of them will be more than sufficient for a ROP.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 7, 2014)

For NiMH D cells, Tenergy is a good way to go. The cells are of good quality and are reasonably priced (right around $20 for two). You have a choice between 10000mAH non-LSD Premiums or 8000mAH LSD Centuras. Either will work well. And if you live near a Fry's Electronics store, you can pick up a pair of the Premiums today. As far as Powerex, I've never tried their D cells. But their AA batteries seem to be decent. If you want Powerex D cells without the online wait, you can pick them up at Batteries Plus if you have one nearby.


----------



## El Camino (Jan 28, 2014)

My R.O.P. mod is a 2D with 2 unprotected 18650's. I use a glass lens and aluminum reflector, and I simply turned the spring around in the tailcap. I can easily move back to a regular incan or led drop in if I want, so this light is a bit of a quick-change mod.

I know that using unprotected 18650's in an incan light can be a bit dangerous, but I run it for short times and keep the batteries changed/charged. I may go a different route in the future, but I had plenty of 18650's on hand (from laptop battery packs).


----------



## HarryN (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know if this helps, but I am close to buying a 9AA x 3D ish size welded pack from cheapbatterypacks. They will put some plates on the ends to mimick the D cell top and bottom for me. The main down side is that it will likely be a bit short compared to 3D cells, but maybe a spacer is ok. Price is 30 bucks. I need to think of something to use for a spacer, but that should not be too hard.

I would think they could build a pack with 6 AAs by close to 2 D size with the same ends.

It isn't on their web site, so you have to email them about it. For charging, my plan is to just charge it through the ends (no separate connector)


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 10, 2014)

ROP-H bulb + 2 x 32650 in a Mag 2d. :thumbsup: Bright and simple with massive runtime.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 11, 2014)

you'll never fit 2x32650 in 2 d mag. they are too long. 26650 will fit since they go inside tailcap. the only way you can fit 2x32650 is if you get small extension, like 20mm or so.,


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 11, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> you'll never fit 2x32650 in 2 d mag. they are too long. 26650 will fit since they go inside tailcap. the only way you can fit 2x32650 is if you get small extension, like 20mm or so.,



alph, I respectfully disagree.  That is what I have in mine right now. *In fact, it's an easy fit.* I didn't even have to remove the spring. It's sitting in my hand as I type this, fwiw.

In the same host (the serial number is D2033400981 if that matters in any way...such as what kind of switch is has since the earlier switches are a bit longer than the later ones) I'm able to also fit 3 x 26500s if I remove the spring.

In a 3D I can fit 3 x 32650s if I use an AW driver positioned a little higher in the tube.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 11, 2014)

i will take pics when i get home. my cells just don't fit in 2d hosts.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 11, 2014)

alpg, does your switch have the little spring for the positive contact or no? I think that style is longer than the later ones that had the flat tab and may cause a 32650 to interfere with the tail cap when trying to screw it on since the cell can't go inside of it. Could be the tube on older 2Ds was a smidge shorter too? I don't have one to check.

I'm using the black cells that Jayrob sells but have also used the Feilong cells which actually were a little shorter than these I believe.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 11, 2014)

you brought up a good point, the lenght of the switch, i will try with both, new and old.

my cells are blue xtar protected cells.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 11, 2014)

Ahh, protected cells....that's gotta add something. Mine are unprotected. I bet between that and the switch is the answer.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 11, 2014)

yep that adds up, i had unprotected 32600 cells before. they fit just fine, they are not much longer than regular alkalines, but protected ones are longer. 

mine xtar cells almost 70mm. other protected cells i had, black wraper, from KD were a bit shorter, but still did not fit. 
i'll try to find pic here i posted all those cells next to alkaline D.

found it.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 11, 2014)

*All those numbers such as 32650, 32700, 26XXX are just for reference and won't represent the actual diameter or length.
Also depending on type of M*g switch such as older spring type, newer flat type, modified stock or AW's soft start, you may or may not have enough additional room for longer cells. Some people even shift the switch forward (by removing C clamp) for more battery space.

Back to OP now. Did you finish your mode?*


----------

